# do pigeons need sunlight?



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

by which i mean do they like so sun themselves or mostly be in the shade? a little of both? sorry for the dumb question in just trying to figure out where to built my loft.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Gimpielover, 

Yes, pigeons need and love the sun so build your loft where they have exposure to the sun. Ideally, you would want your aviary part to get as much sun as possible.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

are they ok being in the sun at all times? im worried about the indoor area getting too hot inside. or are the ok with a little heat?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

It depends on how big your loft is. If it's just a small coop then all of it will be in the sun and the inside part will heat up pretty good. Can you explain your loft design and how big it's going to be?

Still, they love to sun bathe, it's important so they can get their vitamins Sunlight gives them vitamin D which is needed for them to store calcium which in turns enables the hens to lay nice, good eggs

In the hot summer, outdoors in the sun, your pigeons should be able to get out of the sun in their loft and also be provided with lots of cool baths too.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

im going to have a decent sized inside shed type area for them to be locked up at night, with a large outdoor flight area that they can have free roam inside and out as they please. only for 4 birds


----------



## High.flyer (Mar 11, 2006)

I've heard sunlight is good for the cock's eyes and their offspring are healthier. Also, pigeons like to sunbathe sometimes. Especially after a bath.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Although pigeons love to sunbathe and it has a lot of health benefits for them, they don't handle high heat well. We have this problem with our small coop (3x4x5) and have done several things to keep things from being unbearable:
- Extra insullation on the top and west side of the coop
- Additional vents around the base of the coop, which can be opened or shut, as needed
- Roman shade to shield the flight pen from afternoon summer sun
- When the tempurature gets really high, a small fan is turned on inside the coop
- Hosing down the gravel base of the flight pen to reduce that additional heat source


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Living in Florida I see the benefits of sunlight on my birds and use it to full advantage. I usually open up the doors to the coop, and allow them to have access to as much ventilation as possible. They have an aviary enclosing the doors, which keeps them from coming and going in (in the outside world) as they please, and most of them chose to spend their time in and out equally.

The only time I close the main door to the coop is when we have a BIG storm (and at night) as the rain will wet my plywood floor. They still have access to the outside thru the door of their dining room. They will go out and shower in the rain as well as sit in their pools.

I let my birds decide how much and when they want sunlight. They have access to water inside as well as outside, as it is extremely important for them to maintain their fluids in this very hot and humid climate. The aviary also allows them the option of shade, as well as sun.

I also have a few birds that are being kept indoors for observation, they are also allowed an hour of sunlight as they need. I think it is imperative to health and well being.

The point I'm making is that pigeons should have the option of going outside or inside, within the confines of an aviary. They should not be restricted from sun or shade and should be able to choose.


----------



## RoosterBoy (Jul 13, 2006)

*How about Black or Dark Pigeons ?*

I have a few completely Black Roller Pigeons. I worry about the heat build 
up which occurs in dark colors. I have a Black Lab and I make sure he 
never is left in the sun on a Hot day. I light Color animal can take more 
heat than a dark color one.

My Roller Pigeon almost bake this summer before I completed a roof over 
their flypen. They had no way of getting in to the shade,I had to place
a tarp of the top of the flypen just to keep them out of the sun. 

I noticed on Hot sunny days the black ones would hardly move and when I 
let them have a cold bath they were the first ones in ,after they cooled
off the returned back to normal.

Jason


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Yup pijies need the sun. But like most animals, they can over heat. Provide access to the sun, an area of shade. Make sure that there is ample water, and hot days are 'Bath days'.

Interestingly, pijie molting is based around the amount of sunlight a pijie is subject to. Breeders often take advantage of this by artificially restricting the amount of sunlight a bird is subject to. I think it's called the 'darkness method'.


----------



## High.flyer (Mar 11, 2006)

RoosterBoy said:


> I have a few completely Black Roller Pigeons. I worry about the heat build
> up which occurs in dark colors. I have a Black Lab and I make sure he
> never is left in the sun on a Hot day. I light Color animal can take more
> heat than a dark color one.
> ...


I have a few black pigeons, and they don't mind the sun way too much. Infact, they're the ones that fly the longest on hot days. As long as they always have a way to get out of the sun(and maybe a bath once in a while), they'll be fine.


----------

